# The Fish Camp(Couey"s) Update



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I went after some reds and trout in BW this morning. Launched at The Fish Camp. Sign still says "Under Contract" so I assume that it has been sold. The drunks, Glen and his brothers are gone. I am thinking Glen may have died because he left his trailer there and if he did so the brothers moved out of the cabin. The place looks deserted.

A man that put in before me said that he heard a lawyer bought the property and was going to build condos. I don't think that is true, but you never know.

Caught a few short reds and several nice bass. The only thing I got a strike on was an inline buzzbait with a Matrix Shad trailer. The bass really liked it so I will see if it works in Yellow River next trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice! I was trying some new baits and didn't take the buzzbait out when we went saturday which I'm assuming you saw my post on rivers edge. I got the on a squarebill but nothing else.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

billyb said:


> I went after some reds and trout in BW this morning. Launched at The Fish Camp. Sign still says "Under Contract" so I assume that it has been sold. The drunks, Glen and his brothers are gone. I am thinking Glen may have died because he left his trailer there and if he did so the brothers moved out of the cabin. The place looks deserted.
> 
> A man that put in before me said that he heard a lawyer bought the property and was going to build condos. I don't think that is true, but you never know.
> 
> Caught a few short reds and several nice bass. The only thing I got a strike on was an inline buzzbait with a Matrix Shad trailer. The bass really liked it so I will see if it works in Yellow River next trip.


Hi, Just wanted to let you know that the under contract sign is finally gone! We just closed and hope to keep the camp open (no condos). We will clean up the cabin and make it the office and maybe a bait shop. We are going to call it " Clyde's" because that was the name the alligator that Ms. Couey used to feed. We have started working on cleaning up the grounds and someone is supposed to remove the last trailer this week. We have put up a new pole by the boat launch and a very nice gentleman came by and gave us a mercury light to put up for the night fisherman. We should have more lighting up in the next few weeks and security cameras. We collected six 55 gallon bags of beer cans and trash but there is a lot of work to do so please be patient with us and be careful. Happy Fishing, Mary


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Magator said:


> Hi, Just wanted to let you know that the under contract sign is finally gone! We just closed and hope to keep the camp open (no condos). We will clean up the cabin and make it the office and maybe a bait shop. We are going to call it " Clyde's" because that was the name the alligator that Ms. Couey used to feed. We have started working on cleaning up the grounds and someone is supposed to remove the last trailer this week. We have put up a new pole by the boat launch and a very nice gentleman came by and gave us a mercury light to put up for the night fisherman. We should have more lighting up in the next few weeks and security cameras. We collected six 55 gallon bags of beer cans and trash but there is a lot of work to do so please be patient with us and be careful. Happy Fishing, Mary


Great to hear; sounds like you guys are going to make some needed improvements. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The last time I launched I noticed that Glen and his brothers were gone. Just wondering if you know if Glen died or just decided to move? He was real sick the last time I talked with him.

I hope everything goes as planned for you. Are you going to live in the house? We have mullet fished down there for years. In the past you could limit out in a few hours. The last few years it was hard to catch a mess. If the fish return you will have plenty of business.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Good luck!! Hope it all comes together for ya.


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Hospice was coming out to check on Glen and Speed. They moved to a place where someone could help them out daily. The cats and the racoons are still looking for them and wander between the steps of the cabin and the steps of the trailer. It is my understanding that Glen has given the trailer to someone and that a neighbor is going to renovate it for him. They already have it off the blocks and ready to move. 
I do plan on moving into the house. We worked on plumbing issues this past week. 
Several fisherman have come in and said they caught over their limit of mullet last week. I have seen some very nice specks too. There have been several days when the water was flowing really fast and the fisherman all pretty much said those were bad days to fish....but a bad day fishing is still a good day.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you gonna get a website? What about camping for travel trailers or RV's? Thanks.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

That is good news Magator! Good luck


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

Donut slayer said:


> Are you gonna get a website? What about camping for travel trailers or RV's? Thanks.


I am going to have a web site. I think so many people still think of the place as Couey's that I am going to try to use Couey Road Fish Camp for the web site. We will have a calendar so the tournament guys can give everyone a heads up and we will have a tall tale contest for a free week of launches. I have started talking with the people at the county about the RV sites. The property is in need of some upgrades (septic) before we will be allowed to open for overnight camping. I am also trying to get permission to renovate the boat slips but may only be able to fix the ones that are on the property. The part out in open water seems to be more of a problem. If I can get permission to fix it it will be pricey so it may take me a while. I am working on improving the parking situation and the lighting too.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Where is this place at?


----------



## Magator (Aug 26, 2015)

orbiting headquarters said:


> Where is this place at?


It is at the end of Couey Road off Ward Basin Road. Two generations of the Couey family ran it as a fish camp, had boat slips and cabins and RV hook-ups. Then it was Lindsey's Landing for around ten years, then it was called The Fish Camp. It was hit hard by Ivan. Most of the cabins were destroyed, the boat slips and docks were badly damaged. It is very rough around the edges but there are great stories about live bands on Friday nights and bond fires and campers staying the weekend to fish or hunt years ago. We are going to try to restore it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is great news, thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good news.....I'll keep an eye on it when I'm at work!!! I usually make it by there 2xs a week but now that it's going to be taken care of...I'll try to step it up a bit!


----------

